# 96 Pathfinder wobble



## karayj (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a 96 pathi with 92k miles auto.
I have repalced the front shocks and springs last year and rear shocks also.
I have new tires on the car 31 x 10.5. 15
When I am traveling down the highway 60 plus and go over a bump the car sometimes sways left and right bad feels like the rear end or the car more then the front and the only way to stop it is to brake or hit the gas. The swaybar looks ok. Ps so you know I am an x mechanic 8 years I do all the work on my cars and this one has got me because the front and rear end seem tight .


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

karayj said:


> I have a 96 pathi with 92k miles auto.
> I have repalced the front shocks and springs last year and rear shocks also.
> I have new tires on the car 31 x 10.5. 15
> When I am traveling down the highway 60 plus and go over a bump the car sometimes sways left and right bad feels like the rear end or the car more then the front and the only way to stop it is to brake or hit the gas. The swaybar looks ok. Ps so you know I am an x mechanic 8 years I do all the work on my cars and this one has got me because the front and rear end seem tight .


Rear link / panhard bushings?


----------



## karayj (Jan 5, 2006)

Pan hard bushing ??? are they the bushing on the link


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

karayj said:


> Pan hard bushing ??? are they the bushing on the link


The panhard rod is the one mounted to the rear of the axle housing and runs left to right. It keeps the differential from moving side to side. The link bushings are the ones in the upper and lower links. There are 8 link and 2 panhard bushings.


----------



## karayj (Jan 5, 2006)

*96 pathfinder wobble still happeneing*

I have changed the 4 link bushing and it still wobbles. I am now thinking ti must be something up front becaus e 6 months after new tires and a alignment the cars also pulls to the right a bit any ideas?


----------



## soberinutah (Jan 25, 2006)

karayj said:


> I have changed the 4 link bushing and it still wobbles. I am now thinking ti must be something up front becaus e 6 months after new tires and a alignment the cars also pulls to the right a bit any ideas?


Kayayj, we are at similar points. 97 path 150k. Bought at 93k with wobble at high speed that quits when I let of gas. Changed shocks and wobble disappeared but came backin 1 yr., new tires made it go away for another yr. Now its back again so I just replaced left lower control arm bushings and rear shocks (both shocks and bushings were in good shape)= wobble still there but stops sooner instead of me having to let off gas. I found good prices on parts at "BuyNissanParts.com" and I will replace right side control arm bushings, upper control arm bushings, stabilzer bar bushings and track bar bushings as soon as I get the parts. I think Animal's reference to "pan hard rod" is what my manual calls "track bar". 
I also was looking at front end items as the cause of this wooble, but I had a 98 path with exact same wooble that I cured by new lower control arm bushings, so I am inclined to the rear end as th culprit. 

Although I am used to this wooble, it freaks out passengers and is quite unsafe. If you have found out any new info, please share.


----------



## karayj (Jan 5, 2006)

*Wobble*

I think it may be the front because I too have new shocks and new tires and it came back after a 3 months I replaced the swaybar bushing and it's not as bad but the front could be the culprit maybe. I hate not knowing and chasing this,it cost money to chase problems...


----------



## karayj (Jan 5, 2006)

*I found the fix for the wooble*

I know for a fact what the wobble is. Been there and fixed and chased the problem from the front end to the rear trailer arms. There are 2 things because the problem the 2 front link that go for the front sway bar to the shock tower. 
If they are not broken and you can tell the will be broken in half then more to the rear. 

This becomes expensive but beats the chasing the problem and throwing money at it. The 4 rear trailer arms cause it most likely the rear lower one 3 feet long bars that go from the rear axle are next to the shocks mounts to the underbody between the rear door and tires. 

The trailer arms are 100 each very rarely do the tops one need to be replaced its the lower ones, the upper ones are 2 short one the go from the top of the rear axle to the upper body 2 feet long. The way to test the rear lowers and not by visual or twisting. The best way is to go 25-35 mph and let off the gas and hit the gas hard in overdrive and sees if it bangs. Email me for any additional help to save you time and money [email protected] I never want to deal with this again ps taken them out is easy but you need a torch and saws all to cut and loosen bolts


----------



## soberinutah (Jan 25, 2006)

*I fixed mine also*

Found the culprit. It was the right upper control arm bushings. Very tight work area. Used poly bushings so I will never have to do it again. Pathy rides like new.


----------



## Papick (Sep 22, 2006)

*Same problem Nissan has a TSB on it*

Same problem here, just started, I will definitely change the rear lower link, I did not know that you can change the bushings only, how did you do that , did you have to press it out??? 
Nissan has a TSB on this problem, talked to the sales rep at the Nissan parts counter and he says it is a common problem.



soberinutah said:


> Kayayj, we are at similar points. 97 path 150k. Bought at 93k with wobble at high speed that quits when I let of gas. Changed shocks and wobble disappeared but came backin 1 yr., new tires made it go away for another yr. Now its back again so I just replaced left lower control arm bushings and rear shocks (both shocks and bushings were in good shape)= wobble still there but stops sooner instead of me having to let off gas. I found good prices on parts at "BuyNissanParts.com" and I will replace right side control arm bushings, upper control arm bushings, stabilzer bar bushings and track bar bushings as soon as I get the parts. I think Animal's reference to "pan hard rod" is what my manual calls "track bar".
> I also was looking at front end items as the cause of this wooble, but I had a 98 path with exact same wooble that I cured by new lower control arm bushings, so I am inclined to the rear end as th culprit.
> 
> Although I am used to this wooble, it freaks out passengers and is quite unsafe. If you have found out any new info, please share.


----------



## soberinutah (Jan 25, 2006)

Papick, coupla ways to go from here. You can find new control arms with or with bushes=pricey. If you have the time and tools pull out yours, put in vise, use heat to soften rubber then knock out rubber and center of bushing. That leaves the outer sleeve of bushing. I use a sawsall to make 2 cuts 180 apart through JUST the sleeve. Then drive the 2 halves out. You will mark up the surface a little, just dress it up with a round file so the new bush will go in. Don't sweat it if you saw into the control arm slightly, just clean it up. 
I would use the poly bushings rather than oem. Find them 4x4 Parts.com - Your #1 Resource for Nissan Aftermarket Parts! - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Much easier to install and last longer. 2 ways to install: 1-press, 2-cut poly in half, slide poly in, drive in center with hammer. Both work well.

While your under there, check upper control arms. They cause same issue.


----------



## wallpaperama (Dec 7, 2008)

*same here*

i had the same problem, i own a pathfinder i replace mine and now it works perfect so i created a howto

check it out

Wallpaperama: nissan pathfinder - how to replace suspension links


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

How-to is easy...4 nuts and 4 bolts...its getting the bolts off that is tough and causes you to be creative... 


I used a 1/2" and I believe a 3/4" impact gun, the 1/2" did nothing but the 3/4" did the trick very nicely, that thing is a mean sucker!


----------

